# Best rear hub for ebike



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

I am planning on a wheel upgrade for my Bosch ebike. I am basically riding turbo 100% of the time so the rear hub is dealing with a ton of torque.

What rear hub should I be going with?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Dt350 with 36t ratchet. Bulletproof and not outrageously priced compared to other high end options.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

If you have boost spacing look at Koozer MF480 Magnetic Ratchet System


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

DT Swiss with 54T upgrade. Stay away from Stans. Ive broken two Stans hubs on my ebike in one summer. The DTswiss is still going strong and I ride a lot.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ten months in with a Bosch-equipped Trek Rail 7.
In addition to the stock Bontrager wheel, I've also got an aftermarket wheel -- DT350 hub (36t ratchet) -- so far, so good for both wheels.
Inasmuch as I've got DT350 hubs on several other bikes, I don't expect the situation to change with this wheel. They've all been rock solid.
Never owned a Bontrager hub before so don't have any expectations for the stock wheel. Time will tell.
=sParty


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I use a DT240 hub with the 36t ratched. No problems here either.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

DT Swiss 240 EXP OS. I wouldn't suggest a 54t ratchet you may end up stripping the teeth sooner than later. Hell DT Swiss doesn't even recommend a 36t but i think you could getaway with this without issues.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a 54T DT Swiss on my Levo ebike and Foes Mutz and have had no problems. The hub in my Levo has been on two Levos and has about 2000 miles on it. All miles have been in the mountains and on steep climbs.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Whatever you do, make sure you are NOT using an alloy Shimano 11 speed freehub body. Microspline or XD driver far more durable for eMTBs.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you are NOT using an alloy Shimano 11 speed freehub body. Microspline or XD driver far more durable for eMTBs.


I agree - and that is one negative of 11-50 NX Eagle 12 speed that came with my Rail


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

+12 on dt Swiss. I’ve ran the 240’s and imo the 350 for ebikes are perfect. I currently run Crank Bros Synthesis with their hub. Just got for Xmas, time will tell.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

kntr said:


> I have a 54T DT Swiss on my Levo ebike and Foes Mutz and have had no problems. The hub in my Levo has been on two Levos and has about 2000 miles on it. All miles have been in the mountains and on steep climbs.
> View attachment 1961518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961519


Where are you riding? Damn that’s beautiful.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Where are you riding? Damn that’s beautiful.


Montana


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

kntr said:


> Montana


Oh man, love me some Yellowstone. Not to be naive sounding but there is a lot of riding to be had? What town is that picture in? We are contemplating a road trip to that region sometime. I live right next door to WNC.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Oh man, love me some Yellowstone. Not to be naive sounding but there is a lot of riding to be had? What town is that picture in? We are contemplating a road trip to that region sometime. I live right next door to WNC.


Nevermind, did some research, looks like a lot going on. For weather and trail purposes are we looking at after Memorial Day to start riding in the Helena area?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice! Damn, I gotta get me some Montana!
=sParty


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

I just had a set of wheels built by Fanatic for my e-bike. DT 350 hybrid ebike hubs with HX 531 rims. Only 100 miles on them so far but they seem pretty solid.

DT Swiss 350 Hybrid 12x148 Boost 32H Rear Hub


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

DT350 or -- even better -- DT 350 Hybrid.

The regular 350 is only available in 32h. The Hybrid can be had in both 32h and 36h.

I also build lots of Onyx Classics for e-bikes.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have Factor hubs with DT Swiss EX 511 Enduro rims on my Tazer MX. Whatever you buy get a set with plenty of engagement. The Factor hubs have 120 pts.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you are NOT using an alloy Shimano 11 speed freehub body. Microspline or XD driver far more durable for eMTBs.


Shimano make an 11 speed freehub body? Do you mean HG?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got 3000+ miles on a DT Swiss 350 54t ratchet. Mountainous terrain. Solid.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Mudguard said:


> Shimano make an 11 speed freehub body? Do you mean HG?


Shimano doesn't necessarily manufacture them, but yes, HG style freehub bodies. Alloy ones, in particular, are vulnerable to significant notching on an eMTB.


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

So update to the thread I am the OP. I went with the Chris Kings cause I thought they would be the ultimate durability and I really regret it. Rear hub failed in a week and had to go back to CK. Well they didnt fix it right and it had to go back again after the first ride back with it. It has been fine since, but I was extremely annoyed with the whole thing. If I had to do it again I for sure would go I9.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Generally speaking - steel free hub bodies (of any brand) makes sense for you (and me) since we ride turbo/boost a lot. I wonder if CK is available with steel?


----------

